# Can I still send my phone in for warranty replacement?



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys-

I recently replaced the _Glass only _after i broke my screen when I dropped my s3. Does me doing this technically void the warranty?

I know you void the warranty if you take the phone apart (IE the warranty sticker on the screws)

After doing so the phone works great, but there is defiantly a gap between the screen and the LCD. Phone is responsive but every once and a while gets a little glitchy.

Any opinions would be great.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

All you can do is try. If they dont know then your good but if they find out then you may have to pay full retail for it the replacement.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

jr313 said:


> All you can do is try. If they dont know then your good but if they find out then you may have to pay full retail for it the replacement.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I have always wondered this. Why would I have to pay full retail. Can't I just ask for my phone back? Null and void?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

You've voided your warranty, and are on your own.

Next time send it to Samsung for repair.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> You've voided your warranty, and are on your own.
> 
> Next time send it to Samsung for repair.


where exactly does it say removing the glass voids the warranty. I saw no disclosure for this.

Edit: and I also saved myself 150.00 doing it this way so why send it to Samsung.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

srs731 said:


> where exactly does it say removing the glass voids the warranty. I saw no disclosure for this.
> 
> Edit: and I also saved myself 150.00 doing it this way so why send it to Samsung.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


So you saved $150.. but now your phone doesn't work correctly? Hmmm.


----------



## piizzadude (Jan 22, 2012)

srs731 said:


> where exactly does it say removing the glass voids the warranty. I saw no disclosure for this.
> 
> Edit: and I also saved myself 150.00 doing it this way so why send it to Samsung.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Taking the phone apart void the warranty. I am sure there is a clause that all repairs must be made by an authorize tech

Sent from my X-Band Modem... TY Genesis


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Technically opening up the device will void the warranty as far as most OEMs are concerned. Reason being is you exposed the hardware and could have introduced a million different variables that Samsung would not account for (mainly self modding things here and there and potentially not fixing things as they would or with the same quality of parts). You could have accidentally broke something else while fixing it and they could be held liable is another reason. Granted that is somewhat of a hyperbole, but that's why they consider it void most of the time.

Will the still cover your phone under warranty? You would have to send it back to find out. If they can tell you opened it and replaced it, then most likely they will not cover replacing.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

When you originally replaced it did you make sure to clear out all the old adhesive residue. I had this issue then decided to remove screen a second time buy some 1-2mm 3m tape and once I redid it any issues I had from replacing screen went away.

If anything send it in and end up paying the 180 for a new screen samsung shouldn't have a problem replacing it.

Droid DNA


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

There are no warranty stickers so you're good to go. They wouldn't know anyways unless it is a total hack job with bubblegum holding the screen in our something.


----------

